# NFS server (doesn't work with linux)



## dbi (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

I have hard time sharing files with two linux clients. The FreeBSD file system layout is:

```
/home/exports/linux1 
/home/exports/linux2
/home/exports/shared

(/home is on a separate partition)
```

/etc/exports:

```
/home/exports/shared /home/exports/linux1 -mapall=nobody 10.0.1.10
/home/exports/shared /home/exports/linux2 -mapall=nobody 10.0.1.30
```


/etc/rc.conf:

```
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_access_cache=0
nfs_server_flags="-r -a -t -n 4"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_enable="YES"
idmapd_enable="NO"
```

linux1 fstab:

```
10.0.1.11:/home/exports/linux1 /home/backup nfs _netdev,rw,noatime 0 0 
10.0.1.11:/home/exports/shared /home/shared nfs _netdev,rw,noatime 0 0
```

linux2 fstab:

```
10.0.1.10:/ccache /ccache nfs _netdev,rw,noatime 0 0
10.0.1.11:/home/exports/linux2 /home/backup nfs _netdev,rw 0 0
10.0.1.11:/home/exports/shared /home/shared nfs _netdev,rw,noatime 0 0
```

Now, the strange thing is that when I do "mount -a -t nfs" on either client I instantly get:

```
FreeBSD, /var/log/messages:

Aug 20 01:17:22 bsd mountd[580]: mount request succeeded from 10.0.1.30 for /home/exports/linux2
Aug 20 01:17:29 bsd mountd[580]: mount request succeeded from 10.0.1.10 for /home/exports/linux1
```

Unfortunately at the linux ends the situation is:


```
# mount -vat nfs 
mount.nfs: timeout set for Thu Aug 20 01:19:29 2009
mount.nfs: text-based options: 'addr=10.0.1.11'
mount.nfs: mount(2): Input/output error
mount.nfs: mount system call failed
```


On the other hand, linux2 mounts a directory that is shared at linux1 and it works w/o any problems. (for near 2 years) So, perhaps my exports file is not OK or something else is wrong at the FreeBSD side, because (1) NFS works between the linuxes and (2) I'm a FreeBSD newbie. 
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dbi (Aug 20, 2009)

*[solved]*

It was  the "-r" flag (I hope). I had it in nfs_server_flags, instead of mountd_flags. Now NFS works fine.


----------

